# Nothing to shout about



## HullVillan

Salut

comment dire en francais "It's nothing to shout about"?

Je veux dire, quelqu'un croix que quelque chose est incroyable, et l'autre dit "c'est bien, maisc'est pas fantastique. _It's nothing to shout about."_

Merci bien

HV


----------



## Salvatos

Peut-être "It's no big deal" ?


----------



## Zsanna

Or: It's nothing to write home about.


----------



## HullVillan

desole', j'ai foire'.

en francais, j'ai voulu dire. je parle anglais parfaitment bien


----------



## Zsanna

Oui, je me suis rendu compte que je suivais seulement Salvatos...
Peut-être _Ce n'est rien de phénoménal_? ou _Tu ne vas nous en faire un plat_! (si l'on ne veut pas que la personne en parle tout le temps) ou _Il faut pas en faire des kilos/ des tonnes_!
(Il y a qch avec "crier sur les toits" mais je n'arrive pas à la retrouver...)
Tout ceci à vérifier par des langues maternelles, SVP.


----------



## Salvatos

Dans un texte québécois on pourrait lire « Ce n'est pas à se jeter par terre. », mais c'est probablement trop local.
Dans le plus français, « Il n'y a pas de quoi en faire tout un plat. » pourrait servir mais, je crois, correspond plus à des situations de « drame » exagéré.
Ça me laisse donc, pour ma part, avec un simple « Ça n'a rien d'extraordinaire. »


----------



## Missrapunzel

Pas de quoi hurler! 
Pas de quoi se mettre à crier!


----------



## archijacq

il n'y a pas de quoi pavoiser
pas de quoi faire cocorico


----------



## humblest

Pas besoin d'en faire un plat.
pas de quoi fouetter un chat.


----------



## wildan1

humblest said:


> Pas besoin d'en faire un plat.
> pas de quoi fouetter un chat.


 
Those would be like _There's nothing to *make a big deal* about_

_Nothing to shout about/Nothing to write home about_ is a criticism of the quality of something or an experience:

_Ça ne casse pas des briques._


----------



## Moon Palace

Or: _ça casse pas des barres. _


----------



## Tiffin

Or ça casse pas trois pattes à un canard


----------



## Nicomon

À la québécoise - à part  _y'a pas de quoi se jeter à terre _(déjà suggéré) - il y aurait...  _C'est rien pour écrire à sa mère _(calqué bien sûr de "nothing to write home about")

Les expressions du genre _ça (ne) casse pas des briques/barres/pattes à un canard _ seraient sans doutes comprises, mais ne sont pas du tout courantes ici.


----------



## pascaleleboucher

je suis d'accord avec Moon Palace . En France, on dira : "ça ne casse pas trois pas à un canard" (plus courant que ça ne casse pas des briques)


----------



## Dynamite

pascaleleboucher said:


> je suis d'accord avec Moon Palace . En France, on dira : "ça ne casse pas trois pas à un canard" (plus courant que ça ne casse pas des briques)


 

Ben pas ici, jamais entendu l'histoire du canard 
nous on dit les briques )


----------



## Dynamite

On dit aussi simplement : "ça n'a rien d'extraordinaire" ou "c'est pas terrible"


----------



## nezet

hi ! 
je propose : _pas de quoi en faire tout un plat_ ou 
_pas de quoi en faire toute une histoire_
tu as eu plusieurs propositions  interessantes, a toi de choisir. sache qu'il n'y a jamais *une seule* traduction...
good night


----------



## frenchlady

aussi :

_Il n'y a pas de quoi tomber_ _à la renverse._


----------



## Dynamite

frenchlady said:


> aussi :
> 
> _Il n'y a pas de quoi tomber_ _à la renverse._


 

Ah oui, ça c'est bien !!


----------



## Cath.S.

_Pas de quoi s'extasier._


----------



## wildan1

Ou simplement _Bof..._


----------



## Dynamite

wildan1 said:


> Ou simplement _Bof..._


 

ou encore : "Mmouais... bof"
)


----------



## Nicomon

egueule said:


> _Pas de quoi s'extasier._



Oui.  Ou encore  _Pas de quoi se pâmer_  (dans le sens de s'émerveiller, et non de s'évanouir).


----------



## Tiffin

Another one comes to my mind: pas de quoi crier au miracle


----------



## Missrapunzel

pascaleleboucher said:


> je suis d'accord avec Moon Palace . En France, on dira : "ça ne casse pas trois pas pattes à un canard" (plus courant que ça ne casse pas des briques)


Un petite faute de frappe sans doute. 

*NB* : le nombre de pattes cassées varie parfois. On peut parfois entendre
"_ça ne casse pas quatre pattes à un canard_!" (peut-être un peu moins fréquent toutefois).


----------



## nezet

Cependant, il me semble (dites moi si je me trompe) que l'expression anglaise n'est pas aussi forte que toutes vos suggestions françaises...
vous ne trouvez pas ?


----------



## nezet

en clair, j'ai l'impression que vous êtes allé un peu trop loin en traduisant "nothing to shout about" par toutes ces expressions (les pattes du canard...)
une traduction plus simple suffirait amplement, et le sens de départ serait mieux respecté.


----------



## bsm17

pas de quoi en faire un fromage


----------



## Nicomon

nezet said:


> en clair, j'ai l'impression que vous êtes allé un peu trop loin en traduisant "nothing to shout about" par toutes ces expressions (les pattes du canard...)
> une traduction plus simple suffirait amplement, et le sens de départ serait mieux respecté.


  Je suis d'accord.  Je crois que d'autres expressions suggérées, comme _il n'y a pas de quoi s'extasier / pavoiser / se pâmer _ sont plus appropriées.  
Ou plus familièrement _pas de quoi sauter au plafond _. 

Ou alors, pour garder l'idée de _shout_...  _Il n'y a pas de quoi le crier sur tous les toits _ (déjà suggéré aussi).  

Autrement dit, _c'est assez ordinaire / cela n'a rien d'extraordinaire. _


----------



## Tagan-O'rdth

Pas de quoi "grimper au rideau" marche aussi.


----------



## Cath.S.

Pourquoi pas ? En fait je ne suis pas d'accord avec Nezet, je ne vois pas quel mal il y aurait à employer une expression imagée, après tout _shout_ est aussi une métaphore, dans la plupart des cas.

En revanche, et c'est à toi Nico (salut !) que ceci s'adresse,  il me semble que _crier sur les toits_ signifie étaler au grand jour quelque chose qui aurait dû rester secret : 
_« Je peux te faire confiance, tu ne diras rien à personne ?
--Oh, ce n'est pas mon genre d'aller crier ce genre de truc sur les toits. »_


----------



## Tagan-O'rdth

Je suis d'accord avec toi Cath.S.s pour "crier sur les toit" et les expression vu ci-dessus expriment à mon sens très clairement l'idée "to shout about nothing", de plus ces expressions sont françaises, souvent employé et d'un langage assez courant, alors pourquoi s'en priver ?.

On peut dire aussi: Pas de quoi "tomber en pâmoison", pour rejoindre l'idée de Nicomon.


----------



## Nicomon

Cath.S. said:


> En revanche, et c'est à toi Nico (salut !) que ceci s'adresse,  il me semble que _crier sur les toits_ signifie étaler au grand jour quelque chose qui aurait dû rester secret :
> _« Je peux te faire confiance, tu ne diras rien à personne ?_
> _--Oh, ce n'est pas mon genre d'aller crier ce genre de truc sur les toits. »_


 T'as raison. Je ne devais pas être en forme, ce 3 novembre 200*8*. J'ai peut-être aussi été influencée par un post précédent (#5). Donc... lire les deux premières et la dernière ligne de ce post (#29). Ma vraie réponse (québécoise) était au #13. _Y'a pas de quoi / c'est rien pour écrire à sa mère._  

Par ailleurs - à part la version régionale (_dans les rideaux_) qui veut dire s'énerver - ce que je connais de grimper au(x) rideau(x) c'est ça : 





> grimper aux rideaux : [Familier]en parlant d’une femme, éprouver un désir sexuel intense
> grimper dans les rideaux : [Québec] [Familier] être agité, s’énerver, s’emporter.


 Je ne suis pas convaincue que ce soit le même sens.


----------



## Tagan-O'rdth

"Pour grimper au rideau" il y a effectivement le sens: en parlant d’une femme, éprouver un désir sexuel intense. Cependant on peut aussi l'employer dans un contexte tel que:
"Tu as vu ça ? c'est génial !
-Bah ... Il n'y à pas de quoi grimper au rideau !"
Je pense que qu'il y a un rapport avec le sens "éprouver un grand plaisir" et que donc justement, dans ce cas, il n'y a pas de quoi éprouver un plaisir immense(pas forcement sexuel) et donc pas de quoi "grimper au rideau".


----------



## Cath.S.

Je connais _grimper aux rideaux _dans les deux sens, sexuel et général.


Nico, 2008 ? Je crois qu'il y a prescription.


----------



## Nicomon

Tagan-O'rdth said:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi Cath.S pour "crier sur les toit" et les expression vu ci-dessus expriment à mon sens très clairement l'idée "to shout about nothing"


 Ce serait peut-être l'objet d'un autre fil, mais je sens une nuance entre le titre du fil "nothing to shout about" et "to shout about nothing". Pour ce qui est de « crier sur les toits »... je reviens sur ce que j'ai écrit plus tôt. Je conviens que ce n'est pas idéal pour traduire l'expression en titre, mais il me semble qu'on peut « avoir envie de crier qqch sur tous les toits ». Comme dans... je suis tellement heureuse que j'ai envie que tout le monde le sache. Je me trompe?  


> de plus ces expressions sont françaises, souvent employé et d'un langage assez courant, alors pourquoi s'en priver ?


 Eh bien si vous dites à Montréal l'expression argotique « _ça ne casse pas trois/quatre pattes à un canard_ », on risque de vous regarder avec un drôle d'air. 



> On peut dire aussi: Pas de quoi "tomber en pâmoison", pour rejoindre l'idée de Nicomon.


 Ou encore pas de quoi « _tomber en extase_ », pour rejoindre celle de Cath (aka egueule - citée au #23). 

Mais dans mon vocabulaire, le sens général de _grimper aux rideaux_ (ou la variante québécoise _dans les rideaux_) = _s'énerver/s'emporter_ = "_hit the roof_". 

Et dans *ce fil*, il est question à la fois de « _joie immense_ » (ce qui rejoint mon « _envie de le crier sur tous les toits_ ») et de «_ sortir de ses gonds_ ». 

Chaque région a sa variante.


----------



## Cath.S.

Grâce à toi j''entrevois la lumière, Nico. 
J'ai l'impression qu'il existe en fait deux expressions différentes ; celle que tu as employée, _crier sur *tous* les toits_, et _crier sur les toits_, qui signifie ce que j'ai dit, commettre une indiscrétion.
Ou cette distinction n'existe-t-elle que dans le tréfonds de mon cerveau ?


----------



## Nicomon

Cath.S. said:


> Ou cette distinction n'existe-t-elle que dans le tréfonds de mon cerveau ?


  Elle existe aussi dans le mien, de tréfonds de cerveau. À mon avis, ce « tout » faite toute la différence.


----------

